# Verkaufe Headset (1 PS3- und 1 PC-Headset)



## Thomasxd1 (5. Juni 2012)

Zum PC-Headset:
Es ist das Plantronics Gamecom 367 Stero Gamingheadset.
Es kann natürlich auch am TV genutzt werden.
Zustand ist sehr gut. Wurde kaum benutzt.

Zum PS3 Headset:
Es ist ein Bluetooth Headset. Nur für Gespräche!
Den Gamesound hört man immer noch über den Fernseher.
Zustand ist auch hier sehr gut.
Zubehör ist komplett. Handbuch ist wichtig, da steht drin wie man es installiert 
und es ist noch ein Ohrbügel dabei. D. h. man kann es am rechten oder linken Ohr tragen.


Beide Headsets sind gebraucht. 
Ich versichere, dass beide Headsets voll funktionstüchtig sind.

Wenn jemand Interesse oder Fragen hat, dann bitte mich an diese E-Mail anschreiben: thomas.hansen13@googlemail.com


----------

